# Best price for Photoshop CS5?



## s_the_fallen (Mar 10, 2011)

I am currently in the market to buy Photoshop CS5. After a froogle.com search I came up with the following as the lowest priced at $495.84 Adobe Photoshop Extended CS5 - PC [65049168] - $495.84 : Mad River Shops, In the heart of Vermont 
Anyone know of an online retailer that has a better price? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Check Adorama or B&H Video.

Are you a student by any chance? If so, you can check academicsuperstore.com


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 11, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Check Adorama or B&H Video.
> 
> Are you a student by any chance? If so, you can check academicsuperstore.com


Thanks for the idea man. My friend who is in college got it for me at $199!


----------

